# DCM and legumes



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello, friendly neighbourhood clueless new pet puppy parenthood product purchaser here.

< cringe >

I am most likely overreacting to the latest in a long line of dogfood recalls. I do NOT feed my 
Chi mixes any of the brands in question, but since I am vegetarian myself, there are frequently lentils, beans, peas, and potatoes on my plate and never bacon, cheese, steak, etc.

My dogs are dogs. One of the fun new things about them that is different from my kitties is that i get to share little nibbles of food with them, and that motivates me to take the time to cook, eat healthy food, and take care of MYSELF.

I'd love Sue's and anybody else's rational, calm, experienced opinion on whether I should just stop letting them get into any legumes at all or whether I should just reduce my media consumption and take my doggies for a walk, lol.


----------

